# [Korean NR] Oh Hae-min - 3:05.03 4BLD single



## coldsun0630 (Apr 6, 2016)

His WCA profile is *here*.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow, advanced r2?!


----------



## G2013 (Apr 6, 2016)

whoa....


----------



## ZeshaaK (Apr 7, 2016)

very nice!! first official 4bld solve too


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> very nice!! first official 4bld solve too



First attempt in fact, that's scary 

Nice solve, I expect him to be sub me soon


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

Man, these blind solvers are impressive.


----------



## Hari (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice time! Impressive wing execution speed


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 7, 2016)

Impressive, nice turning style


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 8, 2016)

I just found his youtube channel (I think), and he has a 9bld DNF that was off by 3 pieces! That's crazy! 

I look forward to seeing how much he improves in the future!


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2016)

Blake4512 said:


> I just found his youtube channel (I think), and he has a 9bld DNF that was off by 3 pieces! That's crazy!
> 
> I look forward to seeing how much he improves in the future!



I saw that too, insane!


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 8, 2016)

Am I the only one that looked at the title of the video and thought he was gonna do it with one hand since there's an OH in there?


----------



## sigalig (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm very surprised to see that this guy has never competed in multibld. Seems to be a lack of competitions near him.


----------

